# Boingo Wireless (WIFI:NASDAQ) - A 5G & Connectivity Play



## SensibleInvesting (19 October 2019)

Which horse are you betting on, in the 5G race? AT&T? Verizon? Sprint? T-Mobil? My money will be on the dark horse - Boingo:


----------



## SensibleInvesting (2 November 2019)

In this video, we continue on from part one and look at why I believe Boingo has an upside of 69.87% in the next 12 - 18 months. Also, I've included a link to my full written report for Boingo within the video description:


----------

